# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  ارسال اس ام اس

## alireza643

سلام 
من میخام از تو برنامه برای شماره تلفنی که کاربر وارد میکنه اس ام اس ارسال کنم. سوالی که دارم اینه که امکان نوشتن این برنامه وجود داره؟
برای این کار سرویس خاصی باید تهیه بشه؟
و اگر نیاز به سرویس خاصی هست از کجا باید این سرویس رو گرفت؟

----------


## MH2538

سلام
من هم مثل شما زمانی نیاز به ارسال SMS از طریق برنامه داشتم که در فازهای مختلف منتج به نتایج زیر شد.
فاز اول :‌در این فاز قرار بود برنامه برای تعداد خاصی از کاربران یک برنامه که خودم نوشته بودم در صورت بروز تغییرات خاصی در برنامه ٰ SMS ارسال کنه. بطور خلاصه قرار بود برای یک سری سفارشات مدیران سریعاً خبر دار شن.
در این فاز تعداد SMS های ارسالی در شلوغ‌ترین حالت به 2-3 تا اس ام اس در دقیقه می رسید بنابراین من هم یک GSM Modem تهیه کردم و از طریق اون اس ام اس می فرستادم لازمه بگم که GSM Modem  نیاز به سیم کارت داره.ضمن اینکه این مودم ها بین 10 تا 12 SMS در دقیقه بیشتر نمی فرستند
فاز دوم :‌زمانی بود که بنا به تغییرات برنامه تعداد کاربرهایی که باید به اونها SMS زده می شد خیلی زیاد شده بود. واقعاً زیاد.
برای حل این مشکل مجبور شدم به Provideer های این سرویس مراجعه کنم.
در حالت استاندارد وقتی این سرویس روی وب قرار می گیره بهش مگن SMPP که مخفف Short Message Peer-to-Peer Protocol هست.
از طریق این پروتکل به شما یک شماره تماس ویژه به همراه یک نام کاربری و رمز عبور داده خواهد شد تا از طریق API های مخصوص اون SMS بفرستید. در این روش سرعت خیلی بالاست.
اما مشکل اینجاست که در ایران این سرویس به معنی واقعی ارائه نمی شد.
سرویسی که به من داده شد یک URL بود که تعداد Parameter می گرفت و در ازاء اون SMS‌میفرستاد یا بصورت Bulk پیامهای فرستاده شده رو برای من می فرستاد.(تقریباً یه چیر تو مایه های ASP)
به احتمال زیاد من توی سایتم تا اواخر هفته یک سری مطلب راجع به SMS و GSM خواهم گذاشت می تونی به اونجا هم مراجعه کنی و اطلاعات رو کامل تر دریافت کنی

----------


## shadi shiton bala

در روش دوم احتیاج به سیم کارت هست یا نه ؟  و چطور می شه از اون استفاده کرد

----------


## MH2538

سلام
خیر در روش دوم نیازی به سیم کارت نیست ولی هزینه استراکش هم کم از خرید سیسم کارت  نیست که هیچ که بیشتره ولی در عوض برای سقف 300000 اس ام اس به بالا (حداقل زمانی که من قرارداد بستم) هزینه ارسال هر اس ام اس کمتر از هزینه ارسال اس ام اس با سیم کارت بود.

راستی در هریک از ۲رو فوق شما هزینه ارسال اس ام اس رو باید بپردازی با این تفاوت که روش دوم برای سقف ارسال های متفاوت تخفیف هم داره.
در صورتی هم که خیلی زیاد بخواهید اس ام اس بفرستید (بالای 400000- 500000 اس ام اس در ماه) ، می تونید درخواست سرور اختصاصی بدید که باز اونهم هزینه جدا داره

----------


## shadi shiton bala

ما در ماه 300 یا 400 تا sms بیشتر نداریم بنا به توضیحات شما ما از روش اول استفاده کنیم بهتر . ولی هزینه این کار برامون ...

----------


## shadi shiton bala

:متفکر:   :گیج: مودم روش اول هزینش چقدر ؟ شما اطلاع دارید ؟ یا جای رو سراغ دارید که بشه سوال کرد؟ :خجالت:

----------


## shadi shiton bala

:گیج:  :متفکر: مودم روش اول هزینش چقدر ؟ شما اطلاع دارید ؟ یا جای رو سراغ دارید که بشه سوال کرد؟  :خجالت:

----------


## MH2538

سلام
من ۲ سال پیش GSM Modem خوب خریدم 300هزار تومان
سیم کارت هم می تونی از IranCell بگیری یا منتظر سیم کارت های ویژه SMS مخابرات باشی که صرفاً برای اینکار خواهند بود.
راستی دوست عزیز،‌اختلاف قیمت این روش با تخفیف روش دوم در بهترین شرایط برای هر اس ام اس 2 تومان بود.

----------


## shadi shiton bala

مودم روش اول هزینش چقدر ؟ شما اطلاع دارید ؟ یا جای رو سراغ دارید که بشه سوال کرد؟

----------


## shadi shiton bala

چرا این طوری شد به من error داد ولی پیام ها آمد 
خیلی ممنون از پاسخ و صبرتون 
:)

----------


## smt_414

سلام
MH2538 جان از توضیحاتتون ممنونم
من به سایت شما مراجعه کردم اما مطالب مورد نظر رو پیدا نکردم
می خاستم اگه امکان داره در مورد شیوه دوم ارسال sms کمی بیشتر توضیح بدید.
با تشکر

----------


## MH2538

سلام
همونطور که در روش دوم گفتم شما باید یک SMPP Provider پیدا کنی که اون هم ماشاالله تو تهران زیاد شده. اونها خودشون یک سیستم پیاده سازی شده معمولاً ارائه میدن
من هم در حال حاضر آدرسشون ندارم چون فیلد کاریم رو به کلی تغییر دادم ولی اگر نتونستید پیدا کنید به من خبر بدید تا شاید بتونم از طریق دوستان آدرسشون رو برات پیدا کنم.
ضمناً متاسفانه به علت مشغله زیاد سایتم رو تقریباً هفته ای یکبار به روز می کنم و فعلاً هم توضیحات د رمورد SMS و GSM تو برنامه سایتم نیست.

----------


## smt_414

سلام
متشکرم
چه شکلی می تونم توسط برنامم sms بفرستم
برای این کار می تونید راهنماییم کنید؟؟

----------


## MH2538

سلام
من یک مطلب دیگه در همین مورد اواخر هفته پیش توی همین فاروم نوشته بودم.
میتونی اون رو پیدا کنی و بخونی اگر مشکلت حل شد که خدا رو شکر اگر حل نشد اون وقت یک مطلب کامل میذارم

----------


## smt_414

سلام
در تایپیک های 2 هفته گذشته شما من این رو پیدا کردم و خوندم
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=79549
اما چیز زیادی متوجه نشدم
اگه لطف کنید و طریقه ارسال اس ام اس توسط smtp رو توضیح بدید ممنون می شم
با تشکر

----------


## MH2538

سلام
اول از همه من باید یک غلط بسیار فاحش رو تصحیح کنم.
واقعاً‌معذرت می‌خوام و نمی دونم چرا همچین اشتباهی کردم :‌ارسال SMS‌از طریق SMPP‌صحیح است که من اشتباهاً اون رو SMTP‌ نوشتم
با توجه به اشتباه من آیا باز هم مایلی در مورد SMPP چیزی بدونی یا بی‌خیال شدی ؟
اگر میلی بدونی مطلب زیر رو بخون:
برای ارسال و دریافت SMS‌ به روش SMPP روش رایج این است که به شما یک نام کاربری و رمز عبور و یک شماره تلفن داده میشه و شما با استفاده از اونها و با استفاده از پروتکل SMPP به یکی از مراکزی که این خدمات رو در اختیارتون قرار میده متصل میشید و با استفاده از دستوراتی که برای این پروتکل تعریف شده به ارسال و دریافت SMS می‌پردازید.
برای سادگی کار هم همونطور که گفتم می‌تونید از ActiveX های موجود مثل ActivExpert‌استفاده کنید که در آن واحد هم ارسال SMS با GSM Modem رو پشتیبانی می‌کنه و هم SMPP.
نکته اینجاست که ظاهراً‌پیاده‌سازی این روش در ایران برای سرویس دهنده مشکله یا حداقل امکاناتی لازم داره که بدرد سرش نمی‌ارزه بنابراین اونها بجای ارائه سرویس SMPP با این روش اقدام به دادن یک نام کاربری و یک رمز عبور و یک آدرس اینترنتی (URL) خاص می کنند و شما باید با استفاده ازASP یا ASP.Net‌ یا PHP ... به این آدرس متصل شید و اقدام به ارسال دستور ارسال SMS‌و یا ارسال دستور فراخوانی SMS‌های رسیده بکنید.این دستورات قراردادی است و ربطی به پروتکل SMPP‌ نداره. یعنی مثلا به شما می گن می تونید با این دستور کل SMS‌های رسیده رو دریافت کنید :‌ http://smppprovidersite.com/mh2538/f...r:receiveddate
برای ارسال SMS هم یه همچین دستوری لازمه.
شخصاً معتقدم ارسال و دریافت SMS‌با این روش دیگه SMPP‌ نیست.

----------


## abadanboy

با سلام 
من دارم یه سایت تو مایه های sms2him می زنم در مورد smpp ها هم اطلاعاتی که شما گفتید دارم اما سوال اینجاست
من می خوام سایت کاربر داشته باشه و هر کاربر پانل مدیریتی خودش رو 
تا اینجا هم مشکلی نیست 
ولی تو دریافت sms مشکل هست که آیا این سرویس ها چطوری می تونن این دریافت رو برای ما فراهم کنن که هر sms که میاد بفهمیم مال کدام کاربر ما بوده
و اونو تو پانل همون فرد قرار بدیم 
آیا برای این کار هزینه بیشتری می گیرن یا نه 
هزینه هاش به این صورته 
1000000 تومان هزینه نرم افزار رابط 500000 تومان هزینه شماره البته یه شماره غیر رند و مظخرف و هرچقدر هم که sms بخوای باید پول بدی دیگه

----------


## MH2538

سلام
در مورد نحوه دریافت : شما میتونید هر 7 ثانیه (دقیقاً چیزی که به من گفتند) یک درخواست به سمت یرور بفرستی و اطلاعات رو دریافت کنی
چیزی هم که کاملاً‌واضحه اینه که به همراه هر پیام شماره شخصی که اون رو ارسال کرده هم برای شما فرستاده میشه بعلاوه یک سری اطلاعات دیگه
از همین طریق می تونید برای هر کاربر یک کنترل پنل ایجاد کنید.
ضمناً ارسال پیام‌کوتاه در حجم بالا فعلاً مونوپل ۳ تا شرکت دولتیه .

----------


## smt_414

سلام باز هم تشکر
یک سوال
قرار یک برنامه برای چند جا(تقریبا 20 جا) استفاده شه که گاهی اوقات احتیاج به فرستادن اس ام اس است و درهر بار به تعداد زیاد
کدوم روش مناسب تر و ارزان تر در می آد؟
در ضمن کجا می تونم یه مثال کد نویسی شده ازش رو پیدا کنم؟؟

----------


## MH2538

سلام
این نکات می‌تونه تو تصمیم گیری کمکت کنه:
1 - با یک GSM Modem خوب هر ارسال و دریافت متوسط ۵ ثانیه طول میکشه.
2 - در روش SMPP تا زمانی که سقف ارسال SMS های شما از یک تعداد خاص (مثلاً 300000 در ماه) بالاتر نباشه نه تنها SMS‌ها ارزون تر نخواهد بود بلکه کمی گرون تر هم میشه
3 - هزینه اشتراک سالانه SMPP Provider ها رو (که معمولاً سالانه محاسبه میشه ) هم در نظر بگیرید.
4 - از چند مرکز می‌تونید با استفاده از یک اشتراک SMPP به ارسال SMS‌بپردازید
5 - در روش  GSM MOdem به ازاء هر مرکز که قراره SMS‌بفرسته نیاز به یک GSM Modem دارید مگر اینکه با یک وب‌سرویس (یا هر روش دیگری که خودتون بلدید) یک مرکز اصلی ایجاد کنید تا همه نقاطی که SMS‌ارسال می کردند تمام SMS هاشون رو به اون جا بفرستند و از اونجا با یک GSM Modem اقدام به ارسال SMS کنید.
6- در روش 5 حجم SMSهایی که به مرکز اصلی سرازیر می شوند رو در نطر داشته باشید.
7 - اگر مثلاً‌ماهی یکبار یا هفته ای یکبار برای تعداد مثلاً 1000مشترک SMS‌ارسال می کنید،‌من روش GSM رو پیشنهاد می دم.
8 - وجود امکانات جدیدی مثل سیم‌کارتهای مخصوص SMS ایرانسل، که هم خود سیم کارتش ارزونه و هم هزینه ارسال SMS‌توی اونها پایینه رو هم در نظر بگیرید.

                                                 امیدوارم مفید فایده بوده باشه.

----------


## 42li42li

روش سومی هم هست
استفاده از گوشی موبایل  البته یک سری مدل خاص
من از این روش استفاده می منم

----------


## MH2538

سلام
42li42li عزیز من در مورد ارسال SMS از این روش که شما گفته بودید هم مطلب فرستادم (ولی فکر کتن توی یه تاپیک دیگه)
مسئله اینه که ارسال SMS از طریق موبایل در واقع استفاده از GSM Modem تعبیه شده در خود موبایل است.
همه موبایل ها هم GSM Modem دارند فقط تفاووت در این است که دسترسی به آن وجود داشته باشد یا خیر.
پس این راه همان روش GSM Modem است نه روش جدید

----------


## dot_net_lover2

آقای MH2538  ، با روش 5 شما و در نظر گرفتن نکته 6  کاملا موافقم.

با بررسی نوع پروژه اگر از قابلیت های وب سرویس استفاده کنید در زمان هایی که مرکز شما عملا  ارسال SMS ندارد ، می توانید با سرویس دهی به دیگران هزینه اولیه مودم GSM و سیم کارت را هم برگردانید.

----------


## smt_414

> سلام
> 42li42li عزیز من در مورد ارسال SMS از این روش که شما گفته بودید هم مطلب فرستادم (ولی فکر کتن توی یه تاپیک دیگه)
> مسئله اینه که ارسال SMS از طریق موبایل در واقع استفاده از GSM Modem تعبیه شده در خود موبایل است.
> همه موبایل ها هم GSM Modem دارند فقط تفاووت در این است که دسترسی به آن وجود داشته باشد یا خیر.
> پس این راه همان روش GSM Modem است نه روش جدید


سلام
جناب MH2538
در مورد ارسال اس ام اس با موبایل
امکان داره بیشتر توضیح بدید و اینکه برای اینکار چه امکاناتی احتیاجه و چه تنظیماتی باید انجام داد؟

تشکر

----------


## MH2538

سلام
نحوه ارسال SMS با گوشی‌ها‌ی‌ تلفن همراهی که GSM Modem اونها رو میشه بهش دسترسی داشت تفاوت چندانی با روش ارسال SMS از طریق خود GSM Modem نداره.
تنها تفاوت در اینه که شما باید بتونید به GSM Modem گوشی تلفن همراهتون دسسترسی پیدا کنید.
GSM Modem هر گوشی هم به یک نوع قابل دسترسه. مثلاًً 6600 از طریق InfraRed. یعنی شما باید یک دستگاه InfraRed داشته باشی (که تو بازار هم فراوونه و فکرکنم حدود 8هزار تومنه) و از طریق اون با IR گوشی ارتباط برقرار کنی بعد از اینکار امکانات گوشی برای شما نمایش داده میشه که یکی از اونها همین GSM Modem است و مثلاً از طریق Com2 سیستمتون در اختیار شما قرار می گیره.
از اینجا به بعد با همون روش ارسال مستقیم SMS از طریق GSM Modem کار رو ادامه می‌دیم

----------


## 42li42li

به این سایت مراجعه کنید
یه کامپوننت ارائه داده
http://www.logixmobile.com/

----------


## omidelahi

دوست عزیز این Component بصورت Full میشه گیر آورد؟

----------


## mehrzad007

من روش ساده تری پیشنهاد می کنم ! البته روش جدیدی نیست . همان روش دوم و استفاده از خدمات شرکت های ارسال اس ام اس انبوه است . شما در صورتی که مستقیما این کار رو انجام بدین هزینه بر هست . چرا که باید شماره اختصاصی و نرم افزار و اس ام اس و ... رو خریداری کنید . اما می تونید خیلی ساده از امکانات یک نفر دیگه که اینا رو داره استفاده کنید .

----------


## saraIT

من یک سامسونگ e250 دارم که وقتی از طریق Hyper terminal به آن وصل می شم نمی تونم هیچ دستوری را وارد کنم کسی می دونه چه مشکلی داره ؟

----------


## fahime.silverstar

سلام
من می خوام یه برنامه بنویسم که در صورت دریافت اس ام اس از مشتری برای اونا یک اس ام اس ارسال بشه(مثل یه منشی تلفنی)

حالا می خوام اگه ممکنه من و راهنمایی کنید که بهتره از کدوم کامپوننت استفاده کنم
و یه مقدار توضیح هم در مورد اینکه چه جوری از این کامپوننت تو برنامه استفاده کنم می خوام مرسی

----------


## fahime.silverstar

سلام
من می خوام یه برنامه بنویسم که در صورت دریافت اس ام اس از مشتری برای اونا یک اس ام اس ارسال بشه(مثل یه منشی تلفنی)

حالا می خوام اگه ممکنه من و راهنمایی کنید که بهتره از کدوم کامپوننت استفاده کنم :متفکر: 
و یه مقدار توضیح هم در مورد اینکه چه جوری از این کامپوننت تو برنامه استفاده کنم می خوام مرسی

----------


## Green Hell

نرم افزار خاصی میخواد برای ارسال SMS?

----------


## fahime.silverstar

من می خوام توی نرم افزاری که می نویسم (همون منشی تلفنی با sms) امکان اس ام اس رو بذارم
باید از یه کامپوننت ارسال اس ام اس استفاده کنم توی برنامه
درسته؟

----------


## mohammad-gh

آقا من هم همين كار رو مي خوام بكنم لطفا راهنمايي كنيد
كامپوننت kulix رو هم دارم

----------


## robatik

برای ارسال و دریافتsms شما باید یکی از شماره های  انحصاری برای ارسال sms از شرکت های که این خدمات رو انجام میدن رو بخرید و به راحتی از طریق url که در اختیار شما میزارن می تونید sms ارسال یا دریافت کنید یکی از این شرکتها رهیاب است که میتونید در موردش توی اینترنت search کنید.

----------


## z_software

سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشید
ببخشید آقای ءآ2538  اگه ممکن است آدرس  تاپیکی را که روش کار با GSM Modem را توضیح داده اید را برام بنویسید . خیلی ممنون از مطالب مفیدتون.

----------


## z_software

> سلام
> 42li42li عزیز من در مورد ارسال SMS از این روش که شما گفته بودید هم مطلب فرستادم (ولی فکر کتن توی یه تاپیک دیگه)
> مسئله اینه که ارسال SMS از طریق موبایل در واقع استفاده از GSM Modem تعبیه شده در خود موبایل است.
> همه موبایل ها هم GSM Modem دارند فقط تفاووت در این است که دسترسی به آن وجود داشته باشد یا خیر.
> پس این راه همان روش GSM Modem است نه روش جدید




سلام دوستان ، خسته نباشید
ببخشید آقای mh2538 اگه ممکن است آدرس تاپیکی را که روش کار با GSM Modem را توضیح داده اید را برام بنویسید .
 خیلی ممنون از مطالب مفیدتون .

----------

